# Need some good names for a new character I am making.



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have any references of it...yet, but I sketched a werewolf (hur hur hur I know wolfs :V) character earlier today and I need names because I can't come up with any.

I need some decent names for my new beastie, and nothing that plays on"Yiffy McScrotumballs" or "White guilt McMisunderstoodman". I was thinking of Shane or Oswyn, but those are in my "maybe" pile.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Aug 2, 2012)

How about Byar?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> How about Byar?



I't's a decent name, unfortunately it's a male character.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 2, 2012)

Lycaon, derived from the first werewolf?


----------



## badlands (Aug 2, 2012)

play about on a translation page. Irish makes some good names


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> Lycaon, derived from the first werewolf?



Too close though to  "lycan". Thanks for the suggestion though.



badlands said:


> play about on a translation page. Irish makes some good names



I've been looking at some Irish names, Shane sticks out. I also looked at some German and French names as well to get some inspiration.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll just run off a couple here:

Davidian
Steve
Berkenhill
Hoderian
Landers

3 of them are German. :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2012)

You looking for something simple but daring too?

Dimitri. 
Darien.
Gabriel   <---- For that ironic touch.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 3, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> You looking for something simple but daring too?
> 
> Dimitri.
> Darien.
> *Gabriel   <---- For that ironic touch*.



lol Of course.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 4, 2012)

At the very least, nothing Japanese. Too many Japanese names on things that aren't Japanese on the Internet...

Anyways, If you're going to look at names, your search is never complete if you don't look at posh-sounding names at some point. Names like...

Art?
Donovan?
Isaiah?
Quentin?
Ridley?
Terrence?
Wallace?


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 4, 2012)

Eastern European names are nice too, I decided on Viktor Batski for my fursona.  Really though, it should be spelled Wiktor.


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 5, 2012)

Galen
Romulus (hurr)
Bastion


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 5, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> At the very least, nothing Japanese. Too many Japanese names on things that aren't Japanese on the Internet...
> 
> Anyways, If you're going to look at names, your search is never complete if you don't look at posh-sounding names at some point. Names like...
> 
> ...



Ridley is interesting and fuck no to the Japanese-like names. If my character's origins were Japanese...maybe, but no.




ShiroXIX said:


> Galen
> Romulus (hurr)
> Bastion



Galen is an interesting one.


----------



## badlands (Aug 5, 2012)

what about some of the ancient gods?

e.g. 

Taranis - celtic god of thunder

Camalus - a war god

or
Barghest - a black demonic dog from local folklore


----------



## TaurenOnASnowboard (Aug 11, 2012)

Hm, I've got a few.

Julius
William
Klaus
Jeffery
Benjamin

Like any of those?


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2012)

Chairman Meow.

Im going to name my new cat that someday.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 11, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Antidaeophobia (Aug 12, 2012)

20000-names . com is a good place for names. It's the site I go to for character names and it has the meanings as well. It also has specific categories like 'Dragon names' and 'Dark names' and etc. I really like it. I hope this helps you.
~Anti~


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Chairman Meow.
> 
> Im going to name my new cat that someday.



Maybe if I make a communist cat character.


----------

